# MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!



## nintendoom (Dec 14, 2010)

if you're reading this.... then don't forget to post!

Hey everyone!!!
Since its almost christmas
OR HOLIDAYS for Athiests.....

Let's say merry christmas or happy Holidays to one another!
Let's make this topic alive until the 25th of decemberor not....just post...
JUST SAY "MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM (somewhere) with (anything)" or "HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!" or not just say merry christams or hapy holidays or both
and let's make a merry merry merry merry christmas!!  or A Hppy happy happy holidays!!



so...

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM Mars with LOVE!!!
and a happy holiday for the athiests and jews..


----------



## pablo12 (Dec 14, 2010)

merry christmas lol


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

merry christmas, oh and don't forget my gift


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm Jewish, I find this offensive. You should be saying Happy Holidays. [/grumpy old dumb jew rant]



Spoiler



I'm actually atheist.


----------



## mad567 (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Cristmas !!!!!..!!

Let's wish this christmas. Some things on the world are going to change.!!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm Jewish, I find this offensive. You should be saying Happy Holidays. [/grumpy old dumb jew rant]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK!!

Jewish athiest!!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 14, 2010)

M C
E  H
R  R
R  I
Y  S
T
M
A
S


----------



## Ken the chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> M C
> E  H
> R  R
> R  I
> ...


AHAHAHA the thing was a fail!!...
BTW.,...
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
it should be like this!

M C
E  H
R  R
R  I
Y  S
.  T
.  M
.  A
.  S

AM I NOT RIGHT??AHHAHAHA


merry [email protected]!!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 14, 2010)

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 14, 2010)

Ken the chicken said:
			
		

> Trollology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But now the dots look ugly, I fixed it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy Christmas/Holidays!
My dad sent our family sent us a lot of good gifts and food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But family bonding is much more important for me


----------



## Ken the chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Happy Christmas/Holidays!
> My dad sent our family sent us a lot of good gifts and food
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice...
I want a 3ds for this christmas....
LEt's ASK SANTA FOR IT!!!


----------



## Ken the chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

OR we could........ask Dora to steal one for us!!





Or we could just ask.....


Spoiler








BACKPACK OF COOURSEE!!!!! im sure BACKPACK is Loaded up with things and nick nacs too
Anything that WE might need HE got inside for US!!!!!


----------



## glowy (Dec 14, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM me here under this rock with headache (?)


----------



## Ken the chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Bah! Humbug!


WHAT YOU SAY!?!


Spoiler


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marry Christmas!


----------



## Ken the chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

glowy said:
			
		

> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM me here under this rock with headache (?)


yeah... thats what this is about...
ahahahah

so again

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM KEN the CHICKEN who layed an egg over glowy under his rock with a ham..
AHAHAHA


----------



## Sop (Dec 14, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM Sop!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy christmas from me with blood


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 14, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Happy christmas from me with blood


THATS SO BRUTAL...
anyway... MERRY CHRISTMAS from a pack of orange juice with cockroach


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Daidude (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

So... how many days till christmas again??


----------



## goncalodoom (Dec 15, 2010)

Merry Chistmas from the heavy metal fan to every member of gbatemp


----------



## pocchama1996 (Dec 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas From Russia With Love.
In this case Russia means Texas.
And Love means ALOT of Love.
I love you guys (and girls).....(and aliens/animals?)



Spoiler



I'm Atheist too.... shhhhh don't tell Santa


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 15, 2010)

I maybe agnostic now but Merry Christmas!!!



Spoiler



Christmas is more of a national holiday to me then a religious one. but thats more intense  discussion material. lets not get into that.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 15, 2010)

從台灣來的一個聖誕節快樂! 祝福大家一個愉快的假期，和家人跟朋友同劇!

Merry Christmas from Canada, with best wishes to all on a joyous holiday! Be sure to spend time with family and friends!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 15, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

i mostly just sleep or watch dvd the whole day during christmas.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 15, 2010)

A good Christmas gift: click my signature. Enter today!!!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> ????????????! ????????????????????!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Canada, with best wishes to all on a joyous holiday! Be sure to spend time with family and friends!


ur chinese??
anyways merry christmas.....


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> A good Christmas gift: click my signature. Enter today!!!


already joned that but entered here......
theres a post here somewhere and i joined it/..
i just dont kknow if dsdatabase will like get entries from gbatemp.
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 15, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Taiwanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am Chinese like 98% of the people on Taiwan in terms of ethnicity...


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Green0scar (Dec 15, 2010)

Merry Chirstmas!! and a happy new Year to you all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My birthday is on the 15th as well


----------



## Crass (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## FireGrey (Dec 15, 2010)

My friend is an ATHIEST but he celebrates christmas :confused:
well might aswell rub it in his face that ATHEISTS don't celebrate christmas


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Dec 15, 2010)

My whole town is Atheist and we all celebrate christmas


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> My whole town is Atheist and we all celebrate christmas


That's what christmas is all about!

------------------------------------
what game is the game in your signature?


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 15, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> Merry Chirstmas!! and a happy new Year to you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


and 

MERRY CHRISTMAS too!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 15, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> Green0scar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah happy birthday too!!


----------



## Crass (Dec 15, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> My friend is an ATHIEST but he celebrates christmas :confused:
> well might aswell rub it in his face that ATHEISTS don't celebrate christmas



Yes, because there is nothing more christian than junk food, pine trees, a fat guy in a red suit, and mass consumerism!

I think its pretty safe to say Christmas has been pretty secularized for awhile now. (really it all depends on how your family celebrates it)


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2010)

Marry Christmas, From Massachusetts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Marry Christmas to all of the Temp from The Cat Boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait till Christmas this year!


			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> My friend is an ATHIEST but he celebrates christmas :confused:
> well might aswell rub it in his face that ATHEISTS don't celebrate christmas


So? Christmas isn't even a Christian Holiday, it's a Pagan Holiday.
And I don't even have a religion and I celebrate Christmas


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm Buddhist and I celebrate Christmas... I don't really consider it a religious holiday.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't celebrate Christmas but i'm not athiest so HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Marry Christmas, From Massachusetts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youre an athiest!
well... MERRYCHRISTTMAS!Q!!


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a friend who I have known for about 3/4 of his life, he's atheist but so is his mother... they celebrate christmas,
interestingly enough, I do believe that his father believes in god. I tell him he can do what he wants in regards to what he wants to believe in, and he says the same to me. I am glad that there are still people out there who don't try and force the issue onto other people. 

I hope you all have a merry christmas and a wonderful new year.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not really an Atheist, I just lack a religion.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 17, 2010)

Merry Chirstmas!! and a happy new Year to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and 

MERRY CHRISTMAS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



want a cookie?


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> they celibate christmas


FYI, celibate isn't the same as celebrate.


----------



## redsmas (Dec 18, 2010)

Sanno Lrnecdsyc eh y rynt du dnyhcmyda myhkiyka 

Merry Christmas


----------



## redsmas (Dec 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> pokeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am an Atheist but I'm gonna celebrate yule (figure out what that is without searching)


----------



## renes2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't celebrate Christmas so Happy holidays guys. I hope you'll have a good one! I know I'm going to enjoy mine!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

Renegade Zero said:
			
		

> I don't celebrate Christmas so Happy holidays guys. I hope you'll have a good one! I know I'm going to enjoy mine!


Does it mean your in another religion


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christmas is not a Christian holiday, It is a pagan holiday.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Christmas is not a Christian holiday, It is a pagan holiday.



And we already have a thread about that.


----------



## Didu50 (Dec 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas from the South Pole!
And by the South Pole, I mean Florida.
There's no snow here, ( hasn't snowed for 16 years) so it kinda ruins some (ALL) of the christmas songs. XDD


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few Muslim friends that celebrate Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christmas is so fun. FALALALA!!


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catch, I absolutely HATE netbook keyboards :edits:


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 19, 2010)

It's like that scene from The Christmas Story;
_
Deck the halls with boughs of horry,
fa ra ra ra ra
ra ra ra ra

Tis the season to be jorry,
fa ra ra ra ra 
ra ra ra ra_


----------



## FSSimon (Dec 19, 2010)

Merry christmas!


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Im a muslim so
Happy Holidays and Merry christmas to all.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 20, 2010)

OMG THIS SHOULD BE A COUNTDOWN THREAD


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 20, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> OMG THIS SHOULD BE A COUNTDOWN THREAD


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas from UK! - 5 days left here if you include today!!!


----------

